# Panasonic 60VT60 With Burn In / Image Retention --Not Happy



## GA Fan

Hello everyone,

I have owned my VT60 for about 2 months. 
I owned a Hitachi 43" plasma for many years prior to purchasing the VT60. 
I never had any issues with my old plasma, it was just time for an upgrade. 
After many reviews and research, I decided on purchasing the Panasonic VT60. 
I was not aware of any issues with the tv having issues with image retention or burn in. 
However, I have noticed my set has it. It is at the bottom of the screen where it appears to have come from watching a popular news channel. I have ran the screen wipe for days hoping to clear it up with no luck. 
I called and reported the issue to Panasonic and I cannot get a callback from anyone. 
I have found Panasonic's customer service to be awful! I have called in 3 different times, each time I am told someone will call me back within 24 hours but no one ever calls back. 

I am not one to watch a lot of tv, I don't play video games, I don't leave it on the same channel for hours on end either. When I purchased the VT60, I wasn't aware I would not be able to watch channels that have icons or graphics without having image retention or burn in. I paid a lot of money for this set and 2 months later it has burn in.. 

Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb

GA Fan said:


> However, I have noticed my set has it. It is at the bottom of the screen where *it appears to have come from watching a popular news channel.*


If your Panasonic is only two months old and you have been watching CNN or one of those sorts of new channels that is very possible. Did you run the burn in procedure? For thew first 200 hrs image retention/burn in is much more likely to happen as the Plasma must be run through a break-in period where you need to be extra careful what you watch. This is well documented.


----------



## GA Fan

Hey Tony,
I have gone straight by the Panasonic Manual.


----------



## tonyvdb

you may still be able to get rid of the retention but its going to take a long time. I highly suggest you run these slides for about a week when your not watching TV. It may clear it up and dont watch that news channel for a bit or any other channel that has a ticker or 'hot" logo.


----------



## willis45

Hi GA Fan, 

It's been a few months and I was wondering if you were able to fix the IR problem. 

Unfortunately I have the same issue after 2 months with a Golf Channel logo on my Panasonic TC-P60VT60. 

I've been using THX cinema 95% of the time.

I ran the screen wipe the other night for 8 hours straight - no change. I downloaded the ' Evangelo's break-in ' slides and they are running now. 

Youtube seems to have a bunch of video designed to fix burn in or ghosting. They seem to be 10 hours plus videos but look like they would be the same as the screen wipe included?

I see the burn in videos and recommended procedures online now but my first Panasonic plasma TH42PX500U (2005) never had any problems. I'm guessing they didn't have those stupid logos on every channel back then. Also because there was less HD content I would watch a lot of PBS, Discovery HD or HDNet just to enjoy the picture. Probably burned in the 200 hours without even realizing it at the time.

If the slides work how long should I run them? Does it have to be consecutive hours? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## tonyvdb

willis45 said:


> If the slides work how long should I run them? Does it have to be consecutive hours? Any help would be appreciated


No, it does not have to be continuous hrs just run the slides when not watching TV.
Your correct that the "hot" logos were not common in the early years of Plasma and there was little content that would have cause IR. We also did not watch as much TV as we do these days.


----------



## willis45

What about the contrast settings. 

Some people are suggesting increasing it (even to 100??) while running the slides. Would that reduce the hours needed to get rid of my IR? That seems extreme to me. 

Sorry I can't include links yet but the best calibration video I've found on youtube (search " Panasonic VT60 plasma", video is by XpCorner PH) is suggesting turning contrast down to 30 for the break in period. Not sure which option to choose. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## tonyvdb

Keep the contrast at a mid setting, cranking it won't make a difference and is just hard on the display.


----------



## Jungle Jack

willis45 said:


> What about the contrast settings.
> 
> Some people are suggesting increasing it (even to 100??) while running the slides. Would that reduce the hours needed to get rid of my IR? That seems extreme to me.
> 
> Sorry I can't include links yet but the best calibration video I've found on youtube (search " Panasonic VT60 plasma", video is by XpCorner PH) is suggesting turning contrast down to 30 for the break in period. Not sure which option to choose.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


Hello,
I actually do agree with putting the contrast at max when running any of the anti image retention stuff. That said, with now having a Panasonic 65ZT60 in the HT and 60GT50 in the MBR, I am not sure whether or not I sacrificed too much at the altar of PQ. 

What is hard for me to make sense of is the seemingly random unit to unit proclivity for IR/Burn In. In truth, I followed the entire OCD Dorkout procedure for the break in of both. Much to the annoyance of those poor souls forced to endure dark pictures and massively zoomed in programs.

For the first 4 months of having my ZT, I was practically afraid to turn the thing on. Finally, I had an epiphany that viewing under those conditions is absurd. `While I do not treat my ZT like an airport LCD panel, I have massively loosen the bit.

For the OP and fellow Bulldog, I only wish there was more interaction between buyer and seller as those tickers have been the death (or etch!) of many a CRT RPTV and PDP alike. That said, I completely understand why in 2013 he did not give much thought to such things even being possible. Prolly why PDP have gone the way of the Duck Billed Brontosaurs or whatnot.
Best,
Jack


----------

